# [Joke] Actual headlines



## Jazzey (Dec 1, 2008)

Actual Headlines
Actual headlines collected from local, national, and international newspapers that are rather ambiguous. It is clear what the writer was trying to say, but in each case there is a funnier interpretation of the headline. 

Eye Drops Off Shelf

Prostitutes Appeal to Pope

Kids Make Nutritious Snacks

Queen Mary Having Bottom Scraped

Dealers Will Hear Car Talk at Noon

Milk Drinkers are Turning to Powder

Juvenile Court to Try Shooting Defendant

Panda Mating Fails; Veterninarian Takes Over

Two Sisters Reunited After 18 Years at Checkout Counter

Astronaut Takes Blame for Gas in Spacecraft

Include Your Children When Baking Cookies

Old School Pillars are Replaced by Alumni

Hospitals are Sued by 7 Foot Doctors

Lawmen From Mexico Barbeque Guests

Two Soviet Ships Collide, One Dies

Red Tape Holds Up New Bridge

Iraqi Head Seeks Arms

Hershey Bars Protest


----------



## Meg (Dec 1, 2008)

Haha! 

You have to wonder whether they're the product of last-minute writing/editing or a concerted effort to grab your attention!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 1, 2008)

...You do but, they certainly make for a wonderful laugh for the rest of us!


----------

